# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## mario1

hallo ik ben mario 49 jaar jong gehuwd heb 2 dochters
en ben sederd oktober 2005 thuis wegens beroepsziekte 
genaamd ops = organisch-psychosomatisch-syndroom
kortgeweg de schildersziekte.

----------


## chantallek

hallo mario nog nooit gehoord van de schildersziekte maar ik veronderstel dat dit door verven komt

----------


## dotito

Hallo mario, welkom bij MC

----------


## mario1

chantallek.komt feitelijk van verfverdunners voort, bij landurig gebruik en tast het zenuwstelsel aan.

----------

